# Hello from Italy



## Nicola74 (May 11, 2017)

Hi everyone,

My name is Nicola and I am from Italy.
I am a jazz piano player, teaching in the Conservatory of Verona.
In 2015 I started studying orchestration because I always loved writing for picture.
I had some experiences in this field, but I understood almost immediately that I need to improve under every aspect, so here I am 
I love principally the orchestra and acoustic sounds in general, but I am also starting to study sound design.

If you would like to listen some of the music I've composed so far:

https://soundcloud.com/nicolabottos

Every feedback, positive or negative, is very appreciated!

It is a real pleasure meet all of you here!!

Ciao,
Nicola


----------



## Franco (May 11, 2017)

Ciao Nicola,
welcome to VI-Forum....
Franco


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 11, 2017)

Nicola74 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Nicola and I am from Italy.
> I am a jazz piano player, teaching in the Conservatory of Verona.
> ...


Hi Nicola,

Welcome to the VI-Forum 

Though I studied film composition at University, I tend to be more a tinkerer.
I am very much a sound designer in as a much as it is what I tend to be more natural at making.
Perhaps you can teach me some jazz stuff and I will share my sound designing tricks 

No, but seriously, I am happy to share anything you would like to learn. I use Ableton Live for that process as it is really good for getting down tips using clips.

https://soundcloud.com/straightouttathebox

Ciao

Christopher


----------



## paoling (May 11, 2017)

Ciao Nicola!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 11, 2017)

Nicola74 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Nicola and I am from Italy.
> I am a jazz piano player, teaching in the Conservatory of Verona.
> ...


Really liking the To Hero or Not to Hero, got a very Danny Elfman sound to it 

Good track. They are all very good...not sure what to comment other than that, as your orchestration skills are clearly beyond mine


----------



## Nicola74 (May 11, 2017)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Really liking the To Hero or Not to Hero, got a very Danny Elfman sound to it
> 
> Good track. They are all very good...not sure what to comment other than that, as your orchestration skills are clearly beyond mine


Thanks  I really appreciate that you like my music!!
I listened to your Soundcloud and...I really like your music!
You use all those "sound design things" that I am starting to learn and that I love.
I usually think immediately to Hans Zimmer for the balance between the orchestra and the sound design.
I started using U-He Zebra, but for now I can only use the presets...and proably in the wrong way  (even if I think there's no a real "wrong way" for anything).
If you have any advice about these things you are more than welcome!
About jazz, here I am if you want...

All the best,
Nicola


----------



## Nicola74 (May 11, 2017)

paoling said:


> Ciao Nicola!


Ciao Paolo,
Proprio l'altro giorno ascoltavo la demo di Rinascimento...complimenti, avete fatto un bellissimo lavoro!
E, per inciso, Falling Grace di Steve Swallow è uno dei miei brani preferiti, lo suono spessissimo


----------



## Nicola74 (May 11, 2017)

Ciao Franco!


----------



## Rowy (May 12, 2017)

Welcome Nicola.


----------



## paoling (May 12, 2017)

Nicola74 said:


> Ciao Paolo,
> Proprio l'altro giorno ascoltavo la demo di Rinascimento...complimenti, avete fatto un bellissimo lavoro!
> E, per inciso, Falling Grace di Steve Swallow è uno dei miei brani preferiti, lo suono spessissimo



Grazie Nicola, ho visto che fra l'altro abitiamo vicini. E c'è meno di un grado di separazione fra di noi  Sia io che Olmo abbiamo studiato al conservatorio di Verona, Olmo sta studiando jazz al conservatorio di Trento con Bonisolo... Magari un giorno possiamo incontrarci.

(Sorry for the italian chatting :D)


----------



## Nicola74 (May 12, 2017)

paoling said:


> Grazie Nicola, ho visto che fra l'altro abitiamo vicini. E c'è meno di un grado di separazione fra di noi  Sia io che Olmo abbiamo studiato al conservatorio di Verona, Olmo sta studiando jazz al conservatorio di Trento con Bonisolo... Magari un giorno possiamo incontrarci.
> 
> (Sorry for the italian chatting :D)


Ciao Paolo,

Direi che dobbiamo incontrarci assolutamente 
Conosco Robert Bonisolo, abbiamo fatto wualche concerto insieme tempo fa...
Di dove siete esattamente?
Potremmo sentirci via mail.
È possibile mandarci messaggi privati in questo forum (così non annoiamo gli altri con il nostro italiano  )? Mi sono appena iscritto e ancora non conosco tutte le opzioni.
Intanto buona giornata!

I am sorry too for the italian chatting, this is the last one


----------



## micrologus (May 12, 2017)

Ciao Nicola, benvenuto/welcome!
Matteo


----------



## Nicola74 (May 12, 2017)

micrologus said:


> Ciao Nicola, benvenuto/welcome!
> Matteo


Hi Matteo, thanks!
I see that you play the cello, I imagine that you don't need any sample library for that ...


----------



## s_bettinzana (May 12, 2017)

Nicola, hello from Brescia (Italy!). Another one near you.
Not a jazz man, but music is definitely a great part of my life.

Silvano


----------



## Nicola74 (May 12, 2017)

s_bettinzana said:


> Nicola, hello from Brescia (Italy!). Another one near you.
> Not a jazz man, but music is definitely a great part of my life.
> 
> Silvano


Hi Silvano,
Nice to meet you, even if only virtually 
I was in Brescia some years ago to go to a piano reseller, Passadori, maybe you know it.
Which kind of music do you play?
All the best,
Nicola


----------



## David Hall (May 13, 2017)

Nicola74 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Nicola and I am from Italy.
> I am a jazz piano player, teaching in the Conservatory of Verona.
> ...


Hi Nicola.

great tracks.. your orchestration is well.. beyond mine. I hope i can exchange some knowledge with you, by the way what library did you use?


----------



## Nicola74 (May 13, 2017)

David Hall said:


> Hi Nicola.
> 
> great tracks.. your orchestration is well.. beyond mine. I hope i can exchange some knowledge with you, by the way what library did you use?


Hi David,

Thanks!
I really would like to exchange some information with you!
In these tracks I used, not all together in every piece:

Woodwinds: OT Berlin Woodwinds

Brass: OT Berlin Brass and VSL Dim. Brass

Perc.: VSL Percussion and Heavyocity Damage

Strings: Cinematic Strings 2 and VSL Dim. Strings

Piano: The Grandeur Native Instrument
Harp: Kontakt factory library

If think that's all (I don't have much more libraries)
I have just bought Sample Modeling brass v3, I am learning to use them with the breath controller, but so far they seem pretty good.
I am also trying to setup a template using Virtual Soundstage 2, let's see what will happen 

All the best,
Nicola


----------



## Smikes77 (May 13, 2017)

People worth...reminds me of Gift of a Thistle in parts. Very nice.

I`m headed to Italy myself in a couple of weeks. I`m going to Naples and then off to Bari.


----------



## David Hall (May 13, 2017)

Nicola74 said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Thanks!
> I really would like to exchange some information with you!
> ...



thanks great info..

whats your DAW?
i've heard that berling brass is just out of this world.. haven't looked at strings though .. heavycity has some great products


----------



## Nicola74 (May 13, 2017)

David Hall said:


> thanks great info..
> 
> whats your DAW?
> i've heard that berling brass is just out of this world.. haven't looked at strings though .. heavycity has some great products


I use principally Cubase 8.5.
Berlin Brass is very good and you have every single instrument, then four separated french horn, four separated trumpet and so on, which I love!
I don't own Berlin Strings then I can't say anything.
Which libraries do you use?


----------



## Nicola74 (May 13, 2017)

Smikes77 said:


> People worth...reminds me of Gift of a Thistle in parts. Very nice.
> 
> I`m headed to Italy myself in a couple of weeks. I`m going to Naples and then off to Bari.


Hi Smikes77, happy that you like People worth etc... 
Have you ever been in Italy? You will live it, one of the most beautiful place...as a tourist


----------



## Smikes77 (May 13, 2017)

Nicola74 said:


> Hi Smikes77, happy that you like People worth etc...
> Have you ever been in Italy? You will live it, one of the most beautiful place...as a tourist



Hi Nicola, I visited as a kid once and I am really looking forward to going back. One of my favourite places in Europe. Love the language, the music, the culture, the food. It really is one of the most important countries in the world I think anyway.


----------



## David Hall (May 13, 2017)

Nicola74 said:


> I use principally Cubase 8.5.
> Berlin Brass is very good and you have every single instrument, then four separated french horn, four separated trumpet and so on, which I love!
> I don't own Berlin Strings then I can't say anything.
> Which libraries do you use?


i have

spitfire albion one, orchestral essentials, 8dio studio grand. been thinking on getting Berlin Brass.

thanks for your info.


----------



## Nicola74 (May 13, 2017)

Smikes77 said:


> Hi Nicola, I visited as a kid once and I am really looking forward to going back. One of my favourite places in Europe. Love the language, the music, the culture, the food. It really is one of the most important countries in the world I think anyway.


Hi Smike, yes I agree completely


----------



## Nicola74 (May 13, 2017)

David Hall said:


> i have
> 
> spitfire albion one, orchestral essentials, 8dio studio grand. been thinking on getting Berlin Brass.
> 
> thanks for your info.


Hi David,
Berlin Brass is great, but there is always a "but"...
Now I am in love with SM Brass for smooth transition etc..., but I am sure you will be more than happy with BB.
What about Albion one?
I would like to have a library with ensemble patches, but I don't have anything from Spitfire so I don't know what to expect from it.
I would like to have some impression...


----------



## David Hall (May 13, 2017)

Nicola74 said:


> I would like to have some impression...


from my experience with them it all depends.

albion is a little quieter than other libraries.. it doesn't have that bombastic nature like symphobia or VSL. so if you want to do something quieter, smooth, albion is the choice, and it has to do with the nature on how it was recorded. so it sounds more airy than other chambers. but then again that is just my subjective opinion i would suggest get the trial version.


----------



## Nicola74 (May 13, 2017)

David Hall said:


> from my experience with them it all depends.
> 
> albion is a little quieter than other libraries.. it doesn't have that bombastic nature like symphobia or VSL. so if you want to do something quieter, smooth, albion is the choice, and it has to do with the nature on how it was recorded. so it sounds more airy than other chambers. but then again that is just my subjective opinion i would suggest get the trial version.


Hi David,
Thanks for the feedback, I will check it.
Ciao!


----------



## s_bettinzana (May 14, 2017)

Nicola74 said:


> Hi Silvano,
> Nice to meet you, even if only virtually
> I was in Brescia some years ago to go to a piano reseller, Passadori, maybe you know it.
> Which kind of music do you play?
> ...



Hello Nicola!
I play the piano and in past I was an Euphonium and Tuba player.
In recent years I enjoied a lot of live performances in my area as a keyboardist. Pop, Rock ... many things ... except Jazz which, I admit, is over my humble "musical understanding".
In recent months I started studying the basis of orchestration with the help of a very patient Italo-Canadian-Australian remote-teacher. Unfortunately, I am in a forced pause (for other work-duties) from 5 months; I hope to be able to restart my studies soon.
I don't know what others mean with "orchestration". My goal is to write music which can be performed by a real (human) players ensemble. It is very different from writing on a DAW to obtain a boombastic sound. Different approaches.
Due to your academic involvement, you will not have problems in finding infos and a guide for your studies. If I can be of help, you know how you can contact me!

Silvano


----------



## Nicola74 (May 14, 2017)

s_bettinzana said:


> Hello Nicola!
> I play the piano and in past I was an Euphonium and Tuba player.
> In recent years I enjoied a lot of live performances in my area as a keyboardist. Pop, Rock ... many things ... except Jazz which, I admit, is over my humble "musical understanding".
> In recent months I started studying the basis of orchestration with the help of a very patient Italo-Canadian-Australian remote-teacher. Unfortunately, I am in a forced pause (for other work-duties) from 5 months; I hope to be able to restart my studies soon.
> ...


Hi Silvano,

I can say, having started teaching jazz almost twenty years ago, that everyone, if interested, can learn yo play jazz very well 
I agree with you, if you want to write for a real orchestra you have to be careful to certain things, but I have fun also writing boombastic music


----------

